# Overclocking



## Hitarth (May 17, 2010)

I want top overclock my pc how can i do ?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 17, 2010)

firstly, take proper precaution not to overheat any component.
keep system well ventilated

use RivaTuner to overclock


----------



## Kniwor (May 21, 2010)

Moved to proper section.

OP, you need to give more details.


----------



## asingh (May 21, 2010)

Hitarth said:


> I want top overclock my pc how can i do ?



It would be nice if you could tell your complete system configuration. Or update your signature.


----------

